# New Floor Pan ??s



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

I believe it would be easier to replace the whole pan rather than pieces but need to know if the whole pan includes the braces built into it or not. I think that some of my body bolt braces are so rusty that they would be unusable and if the new pan already has them, it would eliminate that problem. Agree? Also does the pan go all the way out to the door sills or do I need to get the inner /outer rocker panels? I want to get my order right before I start.



One more question. Most trunk pans don't go all the way to the piece that covers the differential, what ever that area is called. Can anyone tell me where I could just get this flat piece of trunk floor area? The hole is only on one side. The rest is very good condition. I could make it up in sheet metal if needed. Taking that first step is the hardest LOL


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

stich said:


> does the pan go all the way out to the door sills or do I need to get the inner /outer rocker panels?
> 
> Can anyone tell me where I could just get this flat piece of trunk floor area? The hole is only on one side. The rest is very good condition. I could make it up in sheet metal if needed.


 1. The pieces the pan includes depends on the Manufacturer. There are several pans to choose from. You're best bet is to call AMD and see what they can do for you.

2. No, you can't get the part of the trunk you want in a reproduction part. You might be able to find one from a recycler such as AzChevs.com. Or just patch it with sheetmetal.


----------

